
How would you double $100 in a month? - cosmodisk
Imagine you have $100 and you need to double it in a month. What would you do? How would you replicate it again with $200,$400,800,$1600 and etc.?
======
anonu
Roulette table. Gives you almost even odds to double your money. Higher stakes
tables if you're walking up with $1600 in your pocket. If you get a drink out
of it you can consider that as an extra dividend on top of your returns.

I'm joking. But the question is kinda crazy because it doesn't scale. You're
asking for a 100% return in a month. That's 4000% or more annualized return...
Assuming you're starting with that initial capital and you want to keep it
working. For those returns you need to take massive risks.

Gambling is one way. Options markets is another. (See gambling)

------
byoung2
For $100, you could do thrift store arbitrage. There are thrift stores around
my neighborhood that sell items for under $1 or $5 that could easily go for
$10 to $10 on eBay or Cragislist. You could buy $100 worth of items, and sell
them for $200 online. This works for small dollar amounts but is harder to
scale because you will spend more and more time shopping and shipping.

~~~
anonsivalley652
I know thrift stores in a particular part of the Bay Area where college
students dump clothes with labels like Armani and Versace because they bought
too much / can't take it home with them when then move out. I would think
women's shoes and handbags would be another area, but would require more
specialized knowledge/research.

Lightly-used items can be sold on eBay, while vintage items can be sold on
Etsy.

After that, cars and pickups trucks can also be arbitraged by going to car
auctions and watching Craigslist. It especially helps if you know a mechanic
well or are a mechanic.

The next step is arbitraging small businesses and real estate.

Beyond that, you need to slowly build a real portfolio of defensible business
investments.

------
allears
Street drugs. Only way to parlay low capital into high returns. Not without
risk of course.

~~~
duxup
I wonder how easy that is.

I remember some research that found low level drug dealers didn't make much
more than a typical low wage job... sometimes way less. Many had low wage jobs
because of that.

~~~
ToFab123
That is probably due to that they use some of the drugs themselves instead of
selling it. Professional/successful /rich dealers are not also users, i have
learned from watching Hollywood movies...

------
tempthrow2222
Domain names.

Find investors who would give you 10$ commissiom on hand registered finds, so
these investors pay 20$ per name instead of 10$.

You never have to shell out a penny pf your own.

For some domain investors, saving the search is worth the 10$ extra cost.

Back up your quality finds with data.

Rinse and repeat.

------
Hydraulix989
A lot of the things that work for $100 do not scale.

------
HenryKissinger
OP, just invest in a low cost ETF.

